# Anyone heard of this product?



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200748292734341&set=vb.1372934004&type=2&theater

Schaeffers deck sealant!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

that guy looks like a young Steven King
to answer the question, nope


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

HAHA that was freaking funny, I have never heard of that product but damn his accent makes it funny.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Obviously not a real product, the kiwi accent is hilarious. The Aussies should get a kick out of this one.


----------

